# Hordengilde auf Shattrath-Res non Verba sucht DICH!



## F4b1 (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

nach einer "Personal bedingten" Pause, möchten wir uns nun hier bei euch vorstellen und nach Gleichgesinnten suchen die mit uns den Realm unsicher machen wollen:

Res non Verba kommt aus dem Lateinischen und bedeutet: „Taten, statt Worte!“ Dies ist auch gleichzeitig unser Grundsatz. Wir verstehen uns nicht als Vollzeit (24h/7Tage) Raidgilde, sondern als ambitionierte Gilde die InGame Erfolge erreicht, ohne den Zwang das reale Leben zu vernachlässigen.

Deshalb benötigen wir Leute, die nicht vergessen haben das WoW ein Spiel ist! Die aber dennoch genug Ehrgeiz besitzen, zusammen mit einer Gemeinschaft was zu erreichen.

Res non Verba ist eine Hordegilde und wir suchen Member aller Rassen und Klassen ab dem Lvl. 35+ die sich aktiv sowie InGame und offline am Gildenleben beteiligen. Wir erwarten nicht, dass einer schon alle alten und neuen Raidinstanzen clear hat, oder die hyper Ausrüstung. Wir möchten aber schon, dass man seine Klasse versteht und weis worauf es ankommt bzw. gewillt ist das best mögliche aus seinem Char heraus zu holen. Da es ja auch unser Ziel ist das Endgame zu erreichen und es auch mal etwas länger dauern kann, solltest du mind. 18 Jahre alt sein (Ausnahmen werden von Fall zu Fall gemacht).

Kurzfristige Ziele:
Sobald unsere Mitglieder die nötige Stufe erreicht haben, werden wir gemeinsam die Prequest für Karazhan erarbeiten, um dann mit der ersten 10er Raidgruppe in dieser Instanz zu starten. Für diese und kommende Gruppen ist dann ein Rotationssystem geplant, damit wirklich alle Mitglieder in den Genus der EndGame Raids kommen.

Mittel-, langfristige Ziele:
Sind für uns die 25er Raidinstanzen gemeinsam zu besuchen, ohne das dabei einer auf der Strecke bleibt.

Unsere Technik:
Eigenen Webserver mit echter Webadresse und TS² Server ( ALLES ohne Werbung!)

Interesse geweckt? Gleiche Einstellung wie wir zum Spiel? Dann bewirb dich bei uns im Forum unter http://www.nonverba.de


----------



## OsiriZz (9. Juli 2007)

Suchen weiterhin neue Mitstreiter, vorzugsweise Druiden und Schamanen aber auch alle anderen klassen sind gerne gesehen.


----------



## OsiriZz (16. Juli 2007)

Suchen weiterhin neue Mitstreiter, vorzugsweise Priester, Druiden und Schamanen aber auch alle anderen klassen sind gerne gesehen.


----------

